
Soundfocus (makers of AMP Audio) shutting down - epalm
https://medium.com/@AMP/soundfocus-may-2016-update-f571483734d0#.artmr3fg0
======
epalm
Here's the product page:
[https://www.ampaudio.com/](https://www.ampaudio.com/)

I was excited for an upgraded audio experience and extended battery life (paid
for mine back in Nov 2014), but to be honest I'm not surprised. Nearly every
communication from the company included apologies about 3/6/9 month delays.

------
outericky
Alex and team, great job trying to bring these products to market. Best of
luck in future endeavors. No one will ever know how hard it all must have
been.

